# TPIP 1.2 for added 320 Gig Drive



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

I added a 320 Gig Drive B to a 80 Gig drive a system using mfsadd.

How do I use tpip 1.2 to change the swap file to 200 Meg? Do I say

tpip -1 -s /dev/hda

OR

tpip -1 -s /dev/hdb

Or was I supposed to do a mfsbackup and mfsrestore to change the swap file size prior to using the tpip command? And then where does the swap file go? On hda or hdb? Do I have a choice?

I am a bit confused about tpip.


----------



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

After some research, I discovered that I must use the backup/restore combo to adjust swap file size. So my question now is if I restore the original drive(mfsrestore) that I backed up using

mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt (fat32 partition)
mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda (Tivo drive)

Will I lose the recording on that drive or will it just replace the old tivo software and settings I.E. drive size.


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

Since the source for mfstools is not public, you'll have to guess based on reading its documentation.

My guess is, if you restore an old (original?) backup, you will lose everything that's happened since that backup was made (software updates, settings, recordings, etc.).

If you don't want to lose everything, you might look into backing up the 80GB drive and then restoring onto the 320 + 80 or just the 320 and put the 80 on the shelf.

The mfstools README doesn't seem to mention where swap goes on a dual drive system. Looking at the tpip-1.2 source, it looks like it'd be safe to tell it to write your swap headers on both drives (run it twice, once for each drive), and it should give you an error if either drive doesn't have a/the swap partition.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

> Since the source for mfstools is not public


 http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfstools/


----------

